# LookAlikes



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2013)

Has anyone noticed the similarity between Prince Harry and Jamie Donaldson








Doppelganger or what


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2013)

And we thought Harry was in Afghanistan..........


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 22, 2013)

Course still closed Phil ?:lol:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Course still closed Phil ?:lol:
		
Click to expand...

yeah and im at home with pleurisy, cabin fever is an issue


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

How about 




And.......


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 22, 2013)

Nah - Harry's quite a looker despite being ginger but Jamie looks like he's gone 10 rounds with a pre-biting Mike Tyson (wow that nose is something else)!

How about:







and


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 22, 2013)

This was pointed out to me in a thread about me swing. I present, myself and Robert Rock.


----------



## Fader (Jan 22, 2013)

That Poulter and Bendtner one is a seriously good call on doppelgangers.

What about





Or my favourite


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2013)

Bendtner Poults :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

And.....


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

And....


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

And my personal favorite




And.....




:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 22, 2013)

Gareth said:



			How about 

View attachment 4241


And.......

View attachment 4242

Click to expand...

Quite simply NO..... Jason Dufner will always be Patrick Starfish to me...


----------



## CMAC (Jan 22, 2013)

Gareth said:



View attachment 4247


And.....

View attachment 4248

Click to expand...

I've always thought this, cant watch him play golf without hearing the words "AM I NOT MERCYFUL"


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Quite simply NO..... Jason Dufner will always be Patrick Starfish to me...
View attachment 4252
View attachment 4253

Click to expand...

No No No

Dufner is Deputy Dawg


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 22, 2013)

How about this....




Its uncanny.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 22, 2013)

Always thought that Looooook loooked a bit like Paul Newman


----------



## bobmac (Jan 22, 2013)

This has to be Smiffy, surely


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2013)

bobmac said:



			This has to be Smiffy, surely






Click to expand...

Nah, it's not a roll-up......:rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2013)

Scarry

here are another 2






I blame the parents


----------



## bobmac (Jan 22, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Scarry

here are another 2

View attachment 4263
View attachment 4264



I blame the parents 

Click to expand...

I didnt know you knew Ken Bruce?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 22, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Scarry

here are another 2

View attachment 4263
View attachment 4264






I blame the parents 

Click to expand...




:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2013)

View attachment 4265


----------



## User20205 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2013)

therod said:



View attachment 4267


View attachment 4268

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2013)

therod said:



View attachment 4267


View attachment 4268

Click to expand...


:clap:

My new favourite. :rofl:


----------



## rosecott (Jan 22, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Has anyone noticed the similarity between Prince Harry and Jamie Donaldson

Doppelganger or what
		
Click to expand...

I've been wracking my brain for 2 days trying to come up with who Donaldson resembles. It is NOT Prince Harry. Can someone else come up with another option?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bugner?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 22, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Bugner?
		
Click to expand...

Good call!

Edit - the picture of JD with his trophy at the top of the page is very Prince Harry like actually - I take it back Phil!


----------



## rickg (Jan 22, 2013)

MadAdey......







:rofl:


----------



## rosecott (Jan 22, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Bugner?
		
Click to expand...

That's it - Ta Murph


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Bugner?
		
Click to expand...

 You haven't seen him recently then ?

He looks like Anthony McGrath, the Yorkshire cricketer to me. Unfortunately I have no idea how to put a picture of him on here to prove it.


----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2013)

bobmac said:



			This has to be Smiffy, surely






Click to expand...

That looks like *G1BB0*'s avatar, shaved, obviously.

*Slime*.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 22, 2013)

According to HID.





Especially when I do that face.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2013)

JustOne



Craig Revel Horwood


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2013)

Now that is scary Smiffy, quality


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 23, 2013)

It's not a golf one but my favourite ever lookalike is...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 23, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Has anyone noticed the similarity between Prince Harry and Jamie Donaldson

View attachment 4239


View attachment 4240



Doppelganger or what
		
Click to expand...

+1 to that, do you think Bradley Walsh is Keegan Bradley's dad???


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2013)

For some reason I can't post pics but the snap of Snedeker in the ads above reminds of the MAD cover guy......


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 23, 2013)

Mark Crossfield and  Timmy Mallett


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Russell Henley is a ringer for Snedeker.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2013)

jason duffner is a ringer for the wee guy out of abbot and costello,  lou costello  i think. i cant do photos


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 4, 2013)

Fulham footballer Urby Emanuelson looks like....................can't remember now


----------

